# Arcadia D3 UV Basking Lamp



## atnas666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi guys just a quick one if Arcadia D3 UV Basking Lamp was put in % like tubes what kind a % would it be?


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

thought the lamps were actually tubes, but just called lamps (the arcadia ones that is)?


----------



## atnas666 (Jun 12, 2010)

no they do a tubes and a mvb type bulbArcadia D3 UV Basking Lamp


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello, percentages are really quite hard to quantify, with Arcadia it refers to the amount of light in the total equation of the lamp, so our 12% lamps have 12% u.v.b as the total output. It is really hard to measure a percentage with M.V lamps as it depends on running temps, angle of lamp and fitting height. So as a rule of thumb the M.V lamps come under D3 plus. Or 12%. even though the MWS of u.v.b are vastly higher than the T8, as you expect with the basking lamps. The High output T5s are actually very similar to M.V. So the reading from a T5 is roughly the same as a 100w M.V lamp but without the heat.

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products 





atnas666 said:


> Hi guys just a quick one if Arcadia D3 UV Basking Lamp was put in % like tubes what kind a % would it be?


----------



## atnas666 (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks i know it would be hard to compare in %. but thank you, that was what i was after


----------

